# PICS; H4 Tommy Kaira M20 GTS-t TYPE M



## Shodo (Jan 24, 2005)

Came across this car earlier today. I thought it was quite unique to say the least. So many TK options such as, floor mats, shifter handle, airbox, emblems (on the body and beside the VIN), steering wheel, instrument cluster, manual boost valve, strut brace, front/back/side ground valences and valve/rocker cover. What do you think? It's an 1992 so I can't export it to Canada. I want to grab it real bad, but I can't have it sitting on my lot that long. 

It's strange that this vehicle has both EBC and a manual boost controller. I know that the purpose of the manual boost controller is to create
a "controlled leak" in the feedback line to the wastegate. This effectively "tricks" the wastegate actuator into sensing a lower pressure than actually exists, but why. Anyways, it adds that 90's racey image that we all have come to drool over  

Any takers?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

:jawdrop: thats a pretty rare and $$$$$$$$$ car from what i understand.....im very angry the interior was painted though.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> :jawdrop: thats a pretty rare and $$$$$$$$$ car from what i understand.....im very angry the interior was painted though.


 same here! that one is klean but the interior kinda ruin'd it ... very rare.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

the painted interior just kills it for me. I thought the TK editions were all GTR's? not GTS-T's


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> the painted interior just kills it for me. I thought the TK editions were all GTR's? not GTS-T's


ditto, i call :BS: for some reason i dont think it is 100% real. maybe rebadged to mimik a TK?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hood looks like crap.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Hood looks like crap.


Im pretty sure that its popped in that pic.


----------



## Shodo (Jan 24, 2005)

From what I understand the original owner (1 owner car) asked TK to do the Interior upgrade, why I have no idea, but hey, to each there own. The car is the M20 model, hense the version GTS-Type M. I'm currently waiting from a response from TK with a document that will bring the vehicles truth. Im sure no one would actually put a TK badge on such a car. If it is true, I will be purchacing this car immediately. Some of you speak that this car would bring $$$$$, so now that you mentioned it, how much would it be worth? From my years of being a auto technician, I believe this car is in tip top condition and it shows through the pictures to say the least. I have short vids of the car at the moment, but I haven't uploaded them yet. Will be shortly.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i cant give you numbers, but from all i have read it is quit rare and a prized catch. if you can revert that terible interior back to stock you could have a winner. it is either A. the real deal and the last owner just had no idea what it was or had terrible tastes. or B. someone did a hell of a job gathering all the details of the TK skyline then messed it up with the blue and white.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

im really thinking its a real TK, theres just too much attention to detail, and no one would ever be able to recreate all of that, its sexy, but first thing is to change the hood to the one with the seperate grille.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i can handle the hood but this is so out of place!!!


----------



## Shodo (Jan 24, 2005)

I just got off the phone with PTI industries in Osaka, and the car is now under investigation. They told me that these cars came with the special ordered interior package as pictured above. This is indeed the happy time for me if all goes through well. I would change the hood too by the way.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

By the TK M20 plaque it is the real thing and it is confirmed by all the little engine, exterior, and interior pieces because I think it would take a healthy chunk of change to add all of those to a regular GTS-t.
Those had a tuned ECU which would definitely confirm that it was a Tommy Kaira M20 and was good for 220 ps

Troy


----------



## Shodo (Jan 24, 2005)

Just received an email from PTI (Tommy Kaira brother agency). This car in fact the real deal. I wasn't aware of this, but it does have an upgraded ECU. Which one, which tune, I'll be informed shortly. N

Now the plan is to sell this monster.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you could be rollin in the dough soon. dont sell it to some johny knows nothing. take that thing to a collector, buyer in the states, someone who knows what its worth. just sit on it for awile and you could really get somthing out of it.


----------



## Shodo (Jan 24, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> you could be rollin in the dough soon. dont sell it to some johny knows nothing. take that thing to a collector, buyer in the states, someone who knows what its worth. just sit on it for awile and you could really get somthing out of it.


I was real excited for awhile until;

Can't go to Canada 15 year rule
Can't go to AUS new laws governing modified cars
Can't go to NW Z, too old.

So is this car accepted in the states? God knows I can send it there very easily.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It has to meet Department of Transportation compliance by going thru a Registered Importer and also meet the Environmental Protection Agency regulations by a Independent Commmercial Importer
For a list of those companies go here;
http://www.epa.gov/otaq/imports/other.htm
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/web_RI_list02012005.html

You may write to MOTOREX to see if they would be interested in the car since they are the largest importer of Skylines into the US.

Troy


----------

